# Conroe closed



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

Buddy just called and said they ran everyone off the lake. With high water levels there is boats and jet skis floating everywhere and he said it would be closed through next week? Said the big bass tournament is rescheduled for October


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

There were folks fishing on it this morning on my way to work.


----------



## cwhitney (Sep 9, 2014)

Here is a link to the SJRA press release:

http://www.sjra.net/wp-content/uplo...ss-Release-Lake-Conroe-Temporarily-Closed.pdf


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

stdreb27 said:


> There were folks fishing on it this morning on my way to work.


Yep, my buddy was one of them. Then they all got ran off


----------



## fuzzbuzzeng (Jun 20, 2006)

I want to fish Conroe this weekend. will remove the prop off the big motor

tilt the engine up. and use only the trolling motor to fish shorelines.

do you think that would pass ?


----------



## DUman08 (Mar 22, 2010)

Was on the lake this morning fishing and found multiple boats floating in open water contacted the constable. When he arrived said boats are all over lake and they would be closing it until beginning of next week.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

It amazes me that a large number of people apparently don't allow more than 2 feet of "fat" for rising water when they raise their boats.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Whitebassfisher said:


> It amazes me that a large number of people apparently don't allow more than 2 feet of "fat" for rising water when they raise their boats.


I allow for three feet of "fat" and the boat is tied to the straps. But, the Troutsnots go check it for me anyway. Thank you so much Marsha and Don!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I had a hybrid trip booked with Lake Livingston Adventures tomorrow on Conroe. He called and broke the news to me today.  Try again next month.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

cwhitney said:


> Here is a link to the SJRA press release:
> 
> http://www.sjra.net/wp-content/uplo...ss-Release-Lake-Conroe-Temporarily-Closed.pdf


Here's a screen grab of it.


----------



## GaryI (Mar 18, 2015)

Wow, a lake closed because of "submerged objects"! So many potential punchlines regarding LL.


----------



## CroakerSpit (Feb 21, 2016)

Yea no kidding maybe they should close I45 because idiots drive on it daily, ridiculous oh well breaking out the kayaks! Too many blues being caught at the stubble field area lately even from the bank Amazing!


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

GW came by checking licenses today along our canal to Conroe. He did not know if you could launch at Stubblefield and go north away from lake. Said maybe the River Authority would know, but they're undoubtedly closed on weekend. Stubblefield is in National Park, so maybe they could say . . . when they are open.

Fishing from land near there is risky unless you admire cottonmouths. Cannot tell you how many times I have seen them swimming to and from the bridge area. Now with the water high, all snakes will be seeking dry land. Be careful fishing from shore.


----------



## bigl (Mar 3, 2008)

Just got a news message on my phone that Lake Conroe is to be opened. I did not see a day but must be soon.


----------



## bigl (Mar 3, 2008)

To open Sunday morning.


----------



## lonepinecountryclub (Jul 18, 2010)

Lake Livingston has been receiving trees, boats, houses, etc. for years, as it is now. It is not closed to boat traffic. 
I don't think the problem is the debris. It's called not people not using common sense.


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

GaryI said:


> Wow, a lake closed because of "submerged objects"! So many potential punchlines regarding LL.


Absolutely. If the TRA took the same approach, Lake Livingston would be shut down permanently.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

You must realize, the average boater on Lady Conroe, is much, much, less experienced than the average, on Lovely Lake Livingston. With this being Spring Break, one can almost bet, on an accident or three, this week! Be Safe!!!


----------

